# Who Shall Win The Championship??



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

With the kings new lineup(1.Mike Bibby 2.Doug Christie 3.Peja Stojakovic 4.Chris Webber 5.Brad Miller-sub-Vlade Divac)

And the Lakers new lineup(1.Gary Payton 2.Kobe Bryant-if off trial 3.Rick Fox/Devean George 4.Karl Malone 5.Shaquille Onea'l

And Last The Mavericks(1.Steve Nash 2.Micheal Finley 3.Jamison 4.Dirk Nowitzki 5.Reaf LaFrentz)

It's going to take alot out of our players to beat L.A and Dallas.....Who do you think will win the Championship??and WHO DO YOU THINK THE KINGS NEED TO TRADE TO GET THE BEST OF THE TWO TEAMS??:devil:


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HaLfMaN</b>!
> With the kings new lineup(1.Mike Bibby 2.Doug Christie 3.Peja Stojakovic 4.Chris Webber 5.Brad Miller-sub-Vlade Divac)


kings new line-up  .... i dont get it. they add a player thats not as skilled as the center they already have and dump all their depth for nothing and you consider that a new line-up?? Look at minny, look at the lakers... thats a new line-up

congratulations on figuring out how to work the caps lock button.:upset:


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

*lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

lol u know the truth.......:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

The kings does not have a new line up. 

Sacramento will be good next year, if Webber does not ever go down. Sacramento is a very good team and obviously in the top 3 team in the west.

Games against them with Dallas and L.A will be good. One of the games I most expect to watch and bring up good ratings.


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

*It's about time!!!!!LOL*

Yeah Finally you use your Brain and give the Kings some credit.:yes:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

why are you guys totally discounting the spurs..the reigning world champs got deeper and they're not even in the top 3? i think you guys are overrating the mavs. they trade their playoffs mvp for a guy who's never played a playoff game in his life and now they have NO bench.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> why are you guys totally discounting the spurs..the reigning world champs got deeper and they're not even in the top 3? i think you guys are overrating the mavs. they trade their playoffs mvp for a guy who's never played a playoff game in his life and now they have NO bench.


Who discounted the spurs?

Spurs
Mavz
Sac
Lakers with a bunch of old people.


----------



## HaLfMaN (Sep 14, 2003)

*No Discounting Here*

I like the spurs...noone is discounting them

Spurs
Kings
Lakers
Twolves
Mavs










Only The Strong Shall Survive.''Allen Iverson''


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Kings will be awesome, as long as Webber (and the rest of the team) can stay healthy. :yes:


The contenders IMO are Lakers, Spurs, Kings, Mavs & Wolves (Wolves & Lakers are the teams that's got _brand-new_ lineups).

It's weird how all the contenders are from the West! I just don't see how any team from the East can win, with all the new improved lineups of the Western contenders.


----------



## dukeballer25 (Aug 26, 2003)

right about now i like the mavs lineup


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> 
> It's weird how all the contenders are from the West! I just don't see how any team from the East can win, with all the new improved lineups of the Western contenders.


Heh the east is so, so far behind when you really think about it. The east's top team, NJ, would probably be competing with Phoenix for the 6th seed -- and honestly, I think they'd be the only surefire east team to make the playoffs in the west.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> 
> 
> Who discounted the spurs?


well, no one was mentioning them before i said that. you guys were insinuating that the kings only had to contend with the lakers and mavs.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Lakers without losing a game in the playoffs


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

Lakers
Spurs
Kings
Wolves
Mavs
Nets

It is going to be very tough for anyone to beat the Lakers if Kobe is there...if not, the Spurs or the Kings will win.

The Wolves' have a chance to be special too, but I don't think the Mavs have enough D to win it all.

The Nets would need a miracle.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schottsie</b>!
> but I don't think the Mavs have enough D to win it all.


Did you watch any of the WCF?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

either the kings will do good (not as good as the mavs  ) or CWebb and Miller will be watching everyone else from the sideline battle for the 8th playoff spot.

IMO, I don't think Miller will be able to handle the West as well as people think.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Kings will do better then the mavs cuz of D, but the spurs and the lakers are the ones to watch yet again next yr


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i think either the lakers or spurs will win next year and a team to watch in the future is the suns


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Ya, maybe if they make some upgrades, otherwise don't keep ur hopes up. No offense.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> Kings will do better then the mavs cuz of D, but the spurs and the lakers are the ones to watch yet again next yr


Just like last year? Your roster is two trades shy of being the same. Ours added an all-star and some change at the cost of a streaky bench player(well streaky enough to send one team fishin earlier this year) and some bench warmers. SO... If that same D is going to make you better when it didn't prove to do so last year, just keep thinking that. Maybe it will come true.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> i think either the lakers or spurs will win next year and a team to watch in the future is the suns



With young talent such as Amare and Barbosa, and estahlished (and young) All-stars such as Starbury and Marion, Suns will rule in a few years' time! :yes:


----------

